# Forest grouse forecast



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just read the state's grouse forecast:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1476-cottontail-numbers-highest-in-5-years.html

They mention the June snowstorm that they expect to have wiped out most of the forest grouse chicks in Salt Lake and northern Utah counties. I remember that storm and remember thinking that it was probably terrible timing for the grouse. Wasn't the storm more widespread that Salt Lake and northern Utah counties? I've heard some really good reports from southern Davis and Weber counties, which I'd imagine were hit by the storm just as bad as anywhere else. This makes me wonder if the situation is really as bleak as the forecast says. Are forest grouse persistent nesters? If they did loose their first clutch, is there a good chance that they re-nested? What do you guys think? Either way, the dog and I are both itchin' to go!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Where is one eye to tell me that that storm did not do any damage :mrgreen:

In places where the snow laid on the mountain for over 24 hours from that storm, you won't find many, if any young birds. This tends to be higher elevation areas, above about 8000'. In lower elevation areas that hold grouse, they are doing OK, but not as well as you would expect for the way things were looking this year. It looks like they were early broods, which may have played into why they are doing as well as they are in some places.

For those that were not in it, or did not see it, it was epic for June. This was at 9000' http://rutalocura.com/images/snow.jpg


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll let ya know Monday


----------

